# Ich suche Spiele wie Spellforce, Warcraft



## Sigoth (5. August 2010)

Hi, ich bin neu hier. Sacht ma ist das hier alles kostenlos das forum und so?


Zu meiner Frage! Ich suche Spiele, wo man eine Basis und Armee erstellen soll.
Kennt ihr da welche, so in die Art spellforce, Warcraft?

LG


----------



## golani79 (5. August 2010)

Jo, ist alles gratis hier.

Sollen die Spiele eher im Fantasybereich spielen oder können sie auch in nem anderen Bereich angesiedelt sein?


----------



## Sigoth (5. August 2010)

Ja eher im Mittelalter oder Fantasiebereich.


----------



## golani79 (5. August 2010)

Weiß ja nicht, wie aktuell die Titel sein sollen, aber ich zähl mal ein paar auf:

Stronghold 1 + 2 (Wobei mir hier Teil 2 nicht mehr so gut gefallen hat)
Stronghold Crusader
Total War: Medieval 2 (Ist ne Mischung zwischen rundenbasierend und Echtzeit)
Age of Empires 1 - 3 (Wobei Teil 3 aber schon nach dem Mittelalter spielt)
Schlacht um Mittelerde 1 +2

So, das wars erstmal - vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was ein.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

Also, Schlacht um MIttelerde ist bei der Art von Spielen echt ein guter Tipp, auch noch technisch rel. aktuell. zudem hat man da auch "Helden" innerhalb seiner Armee, die stärker sind und Spezialfähigkeiten haben - bei vielen anderen Strategiespielen gibt es das nicht. Für ich glaub 20-25€ bekommt man bei amazon die complete edition mit Teil 1+2 plus addon. http://www.amazon.de/Herr-Ringe-Schlacht-Mittelerde-Anthology/dp/B001TDKPCA/

Dann gibt es noch Heroes of Might & Magic, das ist aber fast schon ein "Profi"-Spiel und auch nicht Echtzeit, sondern man hat eine große Fantasywelt, auf der Du Städte hast, die Du ausbauen kann und wo Du Truppen herstellst, mit denen Du dann rundenweise durch die Welt wanderst, und nur wenn Du auf Feinde triffst, gibt es dann eine Schlacht. Siehe auch hier: http://www.amazon.de/Heroes-Might-Magic-Software-Pyramide/dp/B002Q75F50/


----------

